# Lemond Article in new Men's Journal



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Two things I thought I wuld never do:

1. Start a Lemond - Armstrong thread.
2. Admit to reading Men's Journal.

But it showed up in my mailbox today and was worth some laughs. My favorite line was Lance's, when asked for comment about the feud: "I'm a busy man. Greg Lemond is never on my to-do list."


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

JohnHemlock said:


> Two things I thought I wuld never do:
> 
> 1. Start a Lemond - Armstrong thread.
> 2. Admit to reading Men's Journal.
> ...



that's a great quote. but I'll bet if greg looked like LA's mom he would be. 
Im not buying mens journal to read it, what was the point of the article?


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

blackhat said:


> that's a great quote. but I'll bet if greg looked like LA's mom he would be.
> Im not buying mens journal to read it, what was the point of the article?


Just a rehash of Lemond's various lawsuits and feuds with various lurid details of Lemond's home life. Accompanied by some low-grade psychoanalysis - the author surmises that those who are abused as children grow up with an unconscious need for revenge. They can't take it out upon the abuser, so they act destructively to those in their lives. Interesting theory. Maybe I should give the benefit of the doubt to all the *******s I have known?

Lemond more or less believes that his success on the bike was the result of his freakish VO2 Max and getting molested as a kid.


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

JohnHemlock said:


> Just a rehash of Lemond's various lawsuits and feuds with various lurid details of Lemond's home life. Accompanied by some low-grade psychoanalysis - the author surmises that those who are abused as children grow up with an unconscious need for revenge. They can't take it out upon the abuser, so they act destructively to those in their lives. Interesting theory. Maybe I should give the benefit of the doubt to all the *******s I have known?
> 
> Lemond more or less believes that his success on the bike was the result of his freakish VO2 Max and getting molested as a kid.


That actually sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## nyguy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Mj*

just out of curiosity what do you people have against Men's Journal?


----------



## Cipher (Aug 27, 2002)

I read the article as well, and from what I gathered additionally, Trek and Armstrong have launched an all out effort to continue to hide their dirty little secrets and destroy LeMond in the process...


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

I still think theres some lead left in Lemonds body from his shooting accident thats slowly deteriorating out his brain


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

It seems it was ok for lemond to recover from near death and return to top form but he feels anyone else must be a cheater... after reading the article, i couldn't help but lose more respect for lemond - he sounds bitter about a lot of things and seems content to continue to sue everyone around him.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

kmac76 said:


> lemond - he sounds bitter.



lemond=bitter. thanks for the fresh take on it. you newbs are a month early.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll be riding my Lemond at the Livestrong Challenge in Austin. I hope Lance doesn't try to take me out!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nater nater nater...You all sound like Rosie O'Donnel and/or Oprah Windbag...What the heck, both those guys were great cyclists. Neither one is any different than 99% of humanity..pretty screwy.

.But they seem to always draw the scorn and wrath of many of the "perfect posters" here on RBR. It's like watching Entertainment Tonight...What they do now, well after their competative cycling is done, is more gossipped over than how they raced? "Dissing" two very good US cyclists seems to make so many RBR posters feel superior? Didn't your mommies ever tell you.."If you can't say something nice, ---- --- ----?

I wish I could be good enough to talk down about those guys always, but I never even won the tour or the Worlds, and I am just as screwy as Lance, Greg, Billy-Bob or Hillary, Oh well..

Don Hanson


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I apologizing again for starting another useless Lance versus Lemond thread - wasn't my intent. I thought the portrait painted in the article of Lemond living in his mansion with his attack dog and his demons and the lead slowly poisoning his body was sad yet strangely sympathetic.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

nyguy said:


> just out of curiosity what do you people have against Men's Journal?


Don't they own "Bicycling" magazine?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Nater nater nater...You all sound like Rosie O'Donnel and/or Oprah Windbag...What the heck, both those guys were great cyclists. Neither one is any different than 99% of humanity..pretty screwy.
> 
> .But they seem to always draw the scorn and wrath of many of the "perfect posters" here on RBR. It's like watching Entertainment Tonight...What they do now, well after their competative cycling is done, is more gossipped over than how they raced? "Dissing" two very good US cyclists seems to make so many RBR posters feel superior? Didn't your mommies ever tell you.."If you can't say something nice, ---- --- ----?
> 
> ...


I largely agree. However, I think it is interesting to compare their cycling results. I personally think Lemond's career was more "colorful." Moreover, even though Lemond probably started the trend of fosusing on just the Tour de France to the detriment of other races, Armstrong took it to another level that, in my opinion, was too boring.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Cipher said:


> I read the article as well, and from what I gathered additionally, Trek and Armstrong have launched an all out effort to continue to hide their dirty little secrets and destroy LeMond in the process...


Wow you joined RBR in 2002 and you have poasted twice since then, both in this thread? Not implying anthing negative, just noting how unusual that is..


----------



## Gargamel (Feb 3, 2004)

*Men's Journal*

Just a note:

"Men's Health" is published by Rodale (who also does "Bicycling"). It is cheesy and shallow.

"Men's Journal" is usually an excellent publication. With lots of great pieces on everything from the environment to politics to sports to medicine . Lots of adventure stories (running the Zambezi, climbing el capitan, riding the tour, etc)


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I will seek out this article, it looks interesting.

Old, bitter, overweight, brilliant cyclists make for good stories IMO.

By the way, Lemond > Armstrong.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> Just a note:
> 
> "Men's Health" is published by Rodale (who also does "Bicycling"). It is cheesy and shallow.
> 
> "Men's Journal" is usually an excellent publication. With lots of great pieces on everything from the environment to politics to sports to medicine . Lots of adventure stories (running the Zambezi, climbing el capitan, riding the tour, etc)


That's right, I remember now. Thanks.

And lemond isn't any greater than lance. The only thing lemond does better is b!tch.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Lemond > Armstrong

Lemond = bitter and angry
Armstrong = arrogant, pompous, elitist pr!ck and flaked on Crow when she got cancer


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I read it for the articles...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Tschai said:


> Armstrong = arrogant, pompous, elitist pr!ck and flaked on Crow when she got cancer


Armstrong may be arrogant. He may be pompous. He may be an elitist pr!ck. But he didn't flake on Crow when she got cancer.



> Crow, 44, and Armstrong, 34, announced their split in February [2006] after two years of dating and an engagement that lasted a little over five months. Just 17 days later, Crow was diagnosed with Stage I breast cancer.
> 
> After getting the news, she first called her parents, she tells Vanity Fair, and then sent a Blackberry message to Armstrong, who was on a solo road trip from Lake Tahoe to Oregon. "I actually turned around to make the drive to L.A.," Armstrong, himself a cancer survivor, tells the magazine. "We talked along the way and she said, 'You know, I just don't think that's a great idea.' "
> 
> "It was difficult," says Crow. "I know he wanted to be there. I would have loved for him to have swept in and carried me through." But ultimately, she says, she realized she had to rely on people who could "really just be there for me all the way through this – emotionally, unconditionally": her family.


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,26334,1210845,00.html


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Armstrong may be arrogant. He may be pompous. He may be an elitist pr!ck. But he didn't flake on Crow when she got cancer.
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,26334,1210845,00.html


Perhaps, but this doesn't look good:

"...she realized she had to rely on people who could "really just be there for me all the way through this – emotionally, unconditionally": her family."


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

pretender said:


> I will seek out this article, it looks interesting.
> 
> Old, bitter, overweight, brilliant cyclists make for good stories IMO.
> 
> By the way, Lemond > Armstrong.


Dude, Armstrong just got in TMZ, Perez Hilton et al by going to FAO Schwartz with Kate Hudson and their kids.

The guy is, bar none, the biggest loser in the peleton - retired or not.

Going to FAO Schwartz in Times Square with your hollywood girlfriend would be like if Boonen did coke off the stomach of an overweight, 45 year old, $100 hooker at Vegas Bike Show while on the show floor and let people take videos and then screamed flemish obscenities and passed out on camera - and then Boonen himself posted the video on youtube. The guy is so lame it can't even be put into words.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I was race support at Lemonds comeback failed last race. 1994 or 95 Atlanta 1st union G.P.I was on moto 1 with Mavic wheels. First or second lap Lemond aaaa? flats and we were right their to change it. He says no "I only ride tubulars" then sorta disappears out of race. At least Armstrong left the sport on top where Lemond is just slithering away.Trek did bail him out with his lame bicycle co. ( I knew that was a mistake).I do enjoy watching Lemonds old TDF's I look at him as a different person back then. The way he rode away from others back then you would have to say he was a E.T. also!!!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Tschai said:


> Lemond > Armstrong
> 
> Lemond = bitter and angry
> Armstrong = arrogant, pompous, elitist pr!ck and flaked on Crow when she got cancer


HA HA HA HAAHH!!! Very good Mr. Tschai.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Armstrong may be arrogant. He may be pompous. He may be an elitist pr!ck. But he didn't flake on Crow when she got cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,26334,1210845,00.html


How bad of an elitist pompous prick do you have to be to be sent home under circumstances like these? "No thanks Mr. Cancer Survivor Superstar I can't take your BS any longer I'd rather die alone."


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Tschai said:


> Lemond > Armstrong
> 
> Lemond = bitter and angry
> Armstrong = arrogant, pompous, elitist pr!ck and flaked on Crow when she got cancer


You people just don't understand Lemond if you think he is bitter and angry.

Just because someone speaks the truth and doesn't lie or conceal anything you think he is bitter and angry.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Because*



tferris said:


> Wow you joined RBR in 2002 and you have poasted twice since then, both in this thread? Not implying anthing negative, just noting how unusual that is..


Some people keep these "sleeper" usernames. I have accused Lemond and Lemond agents of using these in the past. These "sleeper" usernames only show up in Lemond threads in support of Lemond. I have seen it happen many times over the years I have been on.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

dagger said:


> Lemond and Lemond agents.


that's hilarious in a paranoid delusional sort of way.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Race Radios*



sevencycle said:


> The way he rode away from others back then you would have to say he was a E.T. also!!!


If they would do away with race radios we will see people ride away again.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

bleh...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

blackhat said:


> that's hilarious in a paranoid delusional sort of way.


Just the facts, no paranoia. These unused identities pop up in most Lemond threads, and it's quite consistent.


----------

